

Party Hacking: Grand St. Builds a Google+ Party Mode Photobooth - inmygarage
http://grandst.tumblr.com/post/41711166142/party-hacking-grand-st-builds-a-google-party-mode

======
sardonicbryan
For my annual holiday party, I just set up my Nexus 7 on a tall bar chair in
an area with decent lighting, opened up Instagram, and let people have at it.
Was hooked up to my Facebook, so people could post as the party went on.

Setup: [http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
prn1/31539_10101310184...](http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
prn1/31539_10101310184421744_2082836394_n.jpg) Setup 2:
[http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
snc6/184455_1010131018...](http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
snc6/184455_10101310184456674_1282306962_n.jpg)

------
schabernakk
This party mode they used sounds a lot like the original goal of color before
they changed their business to....buzzwords? I dont even know. But this sounds
very cool. To Sad that it will probably never be really used as there are just
to few people on G+.

~~~
aaronhenshaw
Yeah there have been a few apps that have attempted things like this
(including Color to an extent).

As for G+ -- another reason that this is so great is that you can make the
events private so only the people involved in the even can see the pictures
later. And everyone with gmail can then access the photos if they are invited.

While I agree with you that people don't usually use G+, I would say most of
the people who came to these parties asked to be invited to the G+ event so
they could get @ the pictures or upload their own. They also allow for
everyone to download the full size image (in our case ~4MB) while facebook
compresses everything you upload.

~~~
schabernakk
The question I am asking myself is, are those cool features enough for people
to join G+. They wouldn't even have to switch from FB but G+ for Use Cases
like this sounds just to cool (hi-res pictures, event coverage...)

As it has been stated a million times before, I dont know anyone of my non-
techie friends who even considered signing up G+, I would bet most of them
dont even know what this is.

There were a couple of articles a few months back (facebook IPO perhaps? I
dont remember) that facebook 'doesn't get mobile'. Whether this is true or
not, I sense there is is some missed opportunity by google here to promote
their services. Sponsor big events and parties (SXSW, nightclubs, concerts) to
establish themself as a better picture sharing service.

For me, the only use case currently for G+ is as a 'better skype' for
videochat with multiple people. Perhaps its time to attack other seemingly
niche use cases and grow from there.

------
gokhan
Good work. For comparison, this is what pros do with their photobooth:
[http://www.theimageisfound.com/crazybooth/index2.php#/galler...](http://www.theimageisfound.com/crazybooth/index2.php#/gallery1/1/)
(flash, sorry)

